# Taylor Co.



## Harvester (Jun 15, 2007)

We got first option on leasing this property.  659 acres acres on Whitewater and Juliette creeks in Taylor county. A portion of the tract was cut this year. Looks like if we did lease it, we would need 8 folks at $750.00/ year. It would be a "shoot what makes you happy" kinda club.  ....there are some giants on the place and it is also loaded with turkeys. One month and the land will be published for lease so if anyone is interested and wants to take advantage of this or take a look at it.  I can also send a copy of the plat.  We can get it now and prepare for the upcoming season.  So who's interested?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 15, 2007)

A Free Bump for you Gordon...This is a fabulous area of Taylor Co. And Gordon and Joe are both great guys. If you are looking for a place in Middle Ga. this has it all.


----------



## foxdawg (Jun 15, 2007)

*taylor county*

i am very interested, send me a pm or call me at 706-847-1031 and give me more details, thanks!


----------



## ryano (Jun 15, 2007)

Gordon, Im in bud!


----------



## Harvester (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats AWESOME Ryan.  Gonna be a goodun



foxdawg said:


> i am very interested, send me a pm or call me at 706-847-1031 and give me more details, thanks!


PM sent.  fd


----------



## ED REEVES (Jun 15, 2007)

*TAYLOR COUNTY CLUB*

I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN CLUB--CALL ME @770-358-9682 
AFTER 7PM OR ANYTIME THIS WEEKEND & LEAVEPHONE
NUMBER


----------



## ED REEVES (Jun 15, 2007)

CALL ME @ 7703589682 & LEAVE NUMBER IF IM NOT THERE


----------



## Harvester (Jun 18, 2007)

3 more wanted

I will be on the property Thursday and/or Friday so if anyone can get away and wants to take a look, let me know.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 19, 2007)

Come on Guys this place has some great deer,turkey, & creek fishing..pristine water.... fish have never tasted any better than out of Whitewater & Juliette creeks..If I didn't have more than enough private family land around the Co. I would be in so fast it'd make your head spin..


----------



## Harvester (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Trey,  Anymore interests?  We're gonna show this property on 6-30-07 so if ya can come, get with me and I'll give directions.


----------



## ryano (Aug 27, 2007)

*BTT 1 opening left*

Sandy Point HC has one opening left............next work day is September 15th and property can be shown then or maybe even before then if interested.

here are a few pics off the trail cam from the past week.

PM me or Harvester with any questions you may have


----------



## Bill Brown (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like more bucks than does.


----------



## ryano (Aug 27, 2007)

Bill Brown said:


> Looks like more bucks than does.



doe pics for Bill 











two does and a small buck.


----------



## Bill Brown (Aug 27, 2007)

Now, that gets me going.


----------



## flattop (Aug 27, 2007)

Good Luck Ryan! Put ya one on the wall!


----------



## bucktrucker (Aug 27, 2007)

Let me know if any openings please pm


----------



## ryano (Aug 27, 2007)

Emmett Geiger said:


> Let me know if any openings please pm




you have a PM


----------



## AlexPeres (Aug 27, 2007)

Can I say something some people don't like to hunt on land that has been cut. But the truth is Deer love when they do A cut. It actully brings more deer out in the open because they like to eat the new stuff that's grewing out.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Aug 27, 2007)

What kind of digital camera are you using??  How do you like it??


----------



## Harvester (Sep 11, 2007)

Still got an opening, I just re-edited the title again.  

Ryan  You didnt show me these pics before.  What part are they from


----------

